# Intermediate Bee School, February - March



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Intermediate Bee School in Cumberland County, Maine February 6 - March 12

http://umaine.edu/cumberland/programs/2012-beekeeping-courses/


----------

